# 22 and a bit of trouble



## Wiseblood (Apr 3, 2004)

I have an R33 GTR on order from Japan, got a quote through Tesco at £2457 (22 years old) rang up today about which tracker they approve of best and they say the underwriters have changed and they now dont insure under 25s on performance cars  any one else had this from them, and any one know where will quote me for less the 4k every one is asking for
Cheers Paul


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm 25 and am going to collect my GTR 33 soon (I hope). Found Adrian Flux to be the cheapist. Give em a ring....


----------



## Wiseblood (Apr 3, 2004)

they told me to come back at 25 too mate


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Lofty is 22ish and has a GTR insured with TESCO


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

That's bullshit, if they offered you a policy over the phone it is valid for a certain amount of time. They cannot change their mind it is a legally binding quote.

If it was over the phone request a copy of the conversation as they will have recorded it. Then threaten to call Terry Lehey the Chairman of Tesco and tell them that you will be requesting that they reimburse you for the cost of the car as you bought it on the understanding that you could insure it with them.

My mate had the same problem with Direct Line and doing the above scared the shit out of them and they backed down.


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

This is bad news.  

About 4 weeks ago Tesco quoted me £1850 when i turn 21 on an R32 GTR. Now they won't insure under-25s ???

****. 

Wiseblood, i feel for ya.


----------



## Rob22 (Jul 9, 2004)

try www.elephant.co.uk i tryed them to test the water on the yap scene and got a quote for a supra 3.0i Twin turbo for 800 and something pound so have a look and see what you get  iam 22 with 3 YRS NCB so youneva know mate dont give up hope


----------



## Mat B (Dec 28, 2002)

Unfortunately they can change even halfway through a policy. I was insured on my R33 GTR since i was 21, when i went to change to an R32 GTR and they refused to insure me till i was 25, even though i had been with them for 3 years! All car were declared as stage one tuned (alloys, intercooler filters etc) This was with directline
Im now with Adrian FLux as they seem to be one of the only companies that insure younger drivers


----------



## venners (Aug 3, 2002)

Adrian Flux....blood and stone come to mind.


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

Always seem to have to add 20% to their quotes too once they have finished with the "extras"


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Adrian Flux were the cheapist for my by £100 and didn't need a tracker. Just still waiting for my doccuments 3months on.


----------

